# Sadie Mae



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have any experience with this but very sorry you are going through this. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers. Soon some members will be able to chime in on their experiences and advice. Sadie is a beautiful girl and sounds like she is very loved.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I also don't have experience but am sending thoughts and prayers your way. Bless her sweet soul for giving you 14 wonderful, loving years. I am so sorry.


----------



## SadieMae (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you both for your kind words. We are trying to cherish every moment we have left with her. I'll be the first to admit that this is probably one of the toughest things I've ever had to experience :-(.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

First off, I am very sorry that you are going through this; it is so heart-wrenching and my heart goes out to you and yours. We just lost our Dakota to osteosarcoma in July, which is a very aggressive bone cancer, and her tumor grew substantially from the time of her diagnosis (May) to the day we let her go. We didn't have many other options, as the cancer had already metastasized to her lungs. At the time of diagnosis, there wasn't 'apparent pain', just limping. Shortly after, though, we put her on pain killers to keep her comfortable until it was her time. I didn't have any other kids to consider (grateful for that, at least), but just spend all the quality time with her that you possibly can. I don't believe we even left her side when we didn't 'have' to be somewhere and all I did was spoil her (gave her so many human treats that she never really experienced in her 10+ years with her), cuddled with her all the time, and tell her how good of a girl she was and how much we loved her. 

Good luck with everything and with your other fur babies, I wish I could help you ease yours and their pain.

Please keep us posted...


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so sorry. Was almost in tears reading your post. You are so right they are family members. If your vet says she is not suffering yet then that is great it means you still have some time to spend with her. I know it doesn't seem like much and it is not enough but it is so much more than some other dog parents on here got. 
Do whatever feels right in your heart, if theres a favorite park she likes to go to or a favorite activity or food then do that. 
I didn't have this opportunity. When York woke up one morning he couldn't walk, he couldn't get up or go to the bathroom or drink. All we had was all day to lay there with him and say our goodbyes. But I am grateful that I even had the opportunity to be with him when he passed. We had to put him down to end his suffering but if there was even a glimpse of a chance to help him or some how make him stay with us longer we would've done it. 
You will know when the time is right, she will tell you. 
For now just spend every moment you can with her and tell her she is a good girl and that you love her very much. 
My heart is with you in this tough time, it is truly one of the hardest things to go through and I hope your other dogs recover from it as quickly as possible, I wish I could give you advice on how to prepare them but I don't really know hopefully someone else on here can tell you more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Sadie. I lost my boy eight days ago he was 15. It is so hard to see them not eating and for me see the spark leave their eyes. My boy was very ill for a week before but then seemed to rally almost as if to give us time to prepare for what was about to happen. Treasure every day, hour and minute with your beautiful girl, you will know when it is her time. I will keep you and Sadie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SadieMae (Nov 24, 2012)

I thank each and every one of you for your responses; it has truly been an emotional experience just to sit here and read all your heartfelt words of support. 

I've heard from others as well, that she will "let me know" when its time. Honestly, words can't even begin to describe how much I dread when that time comes.

Part of me then takes a step back and looks at it from another perspective. Our sweet, beautiful, wonderful girl has graced us and this world with nearly 15 years of her presence. She has made many people smile, laugh and brought joy to people's lives. She's a very popular figure in our neighborhood and VERY well known. She has done so much good in this world, which at times can be so cold and cruel.

Just like a human her age, she has lived an amazing life. Its times like these I have to reassure myself that (I believe) in an after life. Once she passes, it will only be a break until we meet again. The loving embrace, hugs and joy will be worth the wait; I just keep reminding myself of this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Sadie. 

Like you, I've always viewed my dogs as family, have always referred to them as my kids. I've been lucky enough and truly blessed in my lifetime to have had 5 dogs that all have lived well into their upper teens. I have been faced with making the decision of setting them free more times than I wished. 

I have found it to be the most difficult decision, and the hardest thing I have ever had to do, it has never gotten any easier each time. I have also learned that I was never as prepared as I thought I was. 

I believe when it's Sadie's time, you will know in your heart. Until that time comes, make the most of the time you have with her doing all her favorite things, visiting those special places, and indulge her with special treats or favorite foods. 

I pray you have many days to come with Sadie, she's beautiful.

I too believe in the afterlife, I believe that our dogs go to heaven and wait for us until the day comes when we are reunited. they will know when that day comes and will be waiting for us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Sadie. She WILL definitely let you know. My only advice right now is to spend as much time as you can with her. Be with her and love her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for Sadie's diagnosis. Spoil her rotten!


----------

